# bba issues



## nursemm05 (May 13, 2008)

I did a search but didn't find what I was looking for. I read somewhere that using bleach would be effective to get rid of bba. I am planning on doing a water change and removing the plants I have covered with bba. Since I need to get rid of some water to even get to the plants, the water change comes into play. I have a 37gal tall tank with 2 bulbs. One is a power glow 20w and the other is natural light (didn't see a wattage on that one) Fish load is 5 angelfish, clown loach, 2 sunburst platties, 6 guppies, 8 clams, too many ramshorn, Malaysian Trumpet, and quilted melania snails to count. Also have a few RCS, 2 olive nerite snails and an oto in there. Plants are:
 Nana Anubis
 Dwarf chain pygmy
 Hygrophilia kompakt
 Pellia
 Java moss
 Jungle val
 Crypt wendtii
Dwarf hair grass
 Pygmy vals

substrate is flourite and marine sand (shells for calcium)

So... after all that my question is... when I remove the plants and put them in the bleach water what is the ratio of bleach to water and how long to I keep them in it? 

edit: forgot to add most if not all of bba is on dwarf chain pygmy and the vals.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

To kill the current BBA, I'd use Hydrogen Peroxide. Just use a syringe to apply it directly to the affected plants, with the filter off. Wait a few minutes, then turn the filter back on.

The problem you have needs to be addressed however, H2O2 won't cure your tank. Read up on low-tech setups, or think about CO2.


----------



## nursemm05 (May 13, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> To kill the current BBA, I'd use Hydrogen Peroxide. Just use a syringe to apply it directly to the affected plants, with the filter off. Wait a few minutes, then turn the filter back on.
> 
> The problem you have needs to be addressed however, H2O2 won't cure your tank. Read up on low-tech setups, or think about CO2.


what's the problem you are referring to? I am thinking of CO2 but I am currently low on funds and have NO extra cash at the moment.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

BBA is the problem, no?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's another place to get good information.


----------



## tennis4you (Aug 9, 2008)

Hydrogen Peroxide eh? That works OK? Any kind of mix with water to dilute it first? I have to buy Excel and that stuff is not cheap for a 125 gallon tank. I am applying directly on the leaves.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Peroxide is very effective at killing BBA. Just 100% concentration of regular antiseptic H202, not medical grade stuff, that'll melt your skin. Just stop the filter, squirt the peroxide, wait a bit, turn the filter on, and the BBA will be pink/purple in a day or two. Then fish will eat it, and it's gone.


----------



## PROLINKer (Sep 30, 2008)

Hydrogen Peroxide is very effective, power off the lights and filter then remove some water as much as you can but not to kill the tall plants. Then use a syringe in applying hydrogen peroxide to the affected plants. Wait for around 1-2 hours then get your tank back to normal and hope that you squirted all the parts with BBA. 

Goodluck, this is the worst algae I ever encountered.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Any real reason to turn the lights off, or to wait 1-2 hours? The damage is done pretty quickly, and H2O2 turns into H20 pretty darn quickly when put into water. 

BBA is the worst you ever encountered? Let me send you some cladophora to put on your driftwood


----------



## nursemm05 (May 13, 2008)

so all it takes is just one application of the h2o2?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

nursemm05 said:


> so all it takes is just one application of the h2o2?


Unless it doesn't go away after 1 dose, then 1 dose is all that's needed

Not to be a hijacker, but is H2O2 safe to use with ALL fish/invertebrates/plants? How much does it cost and where can you find it?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Unless it doesn't go away after 1 dose, then 1 dose is all that's needed
> 
> Not to be a hijacker, but is H2O2 safe to use with ALL fish/invertebrates/plants? How much does it cost and where can you find it?


You can kill moss with it if you give it a bath in the peroxide, and most other plants too I'd say. With the method I'm suggesting, I'd experienced no die off, other than some very minor browning of moss. Much less than excel, bleach, etc. 

Where can you find it? Pretty much any gas station, pharmacy, grocery store, supermarket, so on, so forth....

You've never had a cut and cleaned it with peroxide before? Hmm...


----------



## tennis4you (Aug 9, 2008)

So you do need to spot treat it while it is out of water? With the excel I treat the leaves while it is under water and just squirt it on. Can I do that with H202 as well?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

tennis4you said:


> So you do need to spot treat it while it is out of water? With the excel I treat the leaves while it is under water and just squirt it on. Can I do that with H202 as well?


yes, same method


----------



## PROLINKer (Sep 30, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> BBA is the worst you ever encountered? Let me send you some cladophora to put on your driftwood


Yup I am sure lucky haven't had cladophora before. My worst algae so far is BBA.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> How much does it cost and where can you find it?


About $1.29 at Safeway.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

When using H2O2 (regular old store bought Hydrogen Peroxide), in addition to turning off the filters, turn off the lights. Light will break it down faster (hence the brown bottles). 

In my cases I've had to do a few dosings. I've used up to 3 ml per gallon of aquarium water, applied directly to the plant via a syringe (or turkey baster, etc...).


----------



## mojave (Oct 2, 2007)

A few minutes should be ok, 1-2 hours is enough to kill the plants. I have killed some anubias leaves by leaving it too long or applying too much.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

any success?


----------



## nursemm05 (May 13, 2008)

some. I took all the affected plants out of the tank and put them in H2O2, swirled them around a bit and let them sit for a few minutes. Put them back in the tank and most of it is gone now.


----------

